# Sheep dosages



## kelebek

Does anyone know the dosages for sheep for Ivomec Plus and Corrid? I am wanting to do my rams today, as my young ram - Gotham looks to have quite the pot belly going on.

Thanks
Allison


----------



## goatnutty

Ok...I searched and found a million different doses but here are the most reasonable ones I found...1cc per 75lbs. for Ivomec and Corrid well...they all sounded "off the wall". They were saying like 10 ml per 2.2 lbs. so I don't think that is right. :shrug: SOrry that is all I found.


----------



## kelebek

Thank you - I have been searching the internet also - and other forums - but couldn't really find anything.

Thanks!!


----------



## whatknott

for ivomec, use dosage on bottle - 1 cc/110 pounds (injectable); but check your bottle to make sure you have that strength of ivomec. There are different strengths of ivomec.
As far as corid, it should say too - is it powder or liquid? I get the liquid from the vet and I think it is 1 cc/10 pounds orally in the mouth - but not positive on that dosage. I'd do the worming first and if no improvement, then the corid. or do a fecal...


----------



## kelebek

I have the liquid, but it only talks about for cattle.

Thanks for the input on the ivomec. 

I am going to do fecals, but was curious, as my sheep are on the same land as my goats - so treat one - treat all!


----------



## whatknott

worm them the same as your goats then - cattle ivomec is 1% so use it at 1cc/110 pounds - injected; if done orally, I usually do twice that.


----------



## kelebek

Great - thank you SOOOOO much!!!!!!!!


----------

